# Best Conceal Carry Pistol



## across the river

I'm sure this has been hashed out on here before, but if you don't mind lets go through the exercise again.   I'm not a huge pistol guy, but I am looking to get a pistol for conceal carry. I have a few including a S&W 38 I take now if feel the need to carry, but I would like to go mid-sized semi over a snub nose.  Anyway, all recommendations are welcome.   I have looked a quite few and have a couple in mind, but I would like to get the thoughts from you guys that have a lot of experiences with a lot of different models.


----------



## stabow

I'm no expert on this but I like a 1911 in 45 or a 380.


----------



## RossVegas

My carry is a Taurus PT740 slim.  Carry it in a Aliengear IWB holster.  It conceals very well, I sometimes even forget I've got it on me.  I'm sure there is better out there, but I wanted something very concealable.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Springfield xd9 subcompact with a Hidden Hybrid holster is my everyday carry. Never thought I would like a IWB holster, but I like this combo. It can also be used as an OWB holster. I use a 13 round magazine for more comfort but you could use a larger capacity mag if you wanted and still be concealed.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Might want to look at the S&W Shield in 45, friend told me it was surprisingly accurate. Very thin and compact.


----------



## chainshaw

What do you consider mid sized? If it's single stack, it's tough to beat some of the slim 9mm pistols out there. Glock 43, Ruger LC9s, S&W Shield. If you are talking a little bigger, Glock 19 is the answer.


----------



## Cadcom

I have a Shield in 9mm which is an excellent carry choice. But I find myself.slipping my Glock 42 in a Desantis Nemesis holster in my pocket about 80 percent of the time. It just works really well for me.


----------



## Joe Brandon

I too carry the Springfield XDs 9 everyday. Comfortable, compact, and quality.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I downgraded from a medium sized semi auto (Taurus Millennium, generation 1) to a S&W J-frame snubby revolver.  It's easier to conceal (smaller grip/handle) and fits in any pocket of any pants I might be wearing. 

Yes, I gave up 10+1 (or 12 +1, depending on magazine mfg. date) capacity for just 5 shots, and that's the main disadvantage.

The sights on small revolvers stink, so I put Crimson Trace lasergrips on my little Smith.

SINCE YOU ARE INTERESTED IN SEMI-AUTOS, let me tell you that I have recently held, fondled, and even rented several, and here's what I liked. All of these are available in both full size and compact size versions:

BEST FEELING IN MY HAND:   Springfield XD series;   Ruger SR9/ SR40 series; Smith & Wesson M&P series.

PRETTY  GOOD FEEL:   Glocks (19, 26/27).


----------



## oppthepop

I like my Glock 29 in the powerful 10mm. Fits me fine and has plenty of punch with Underwood 200 grain JHPs


----------



## 660griz

S&W Shield in 9mm for most all carry.


----------



## TomC

I'm a Glock fanboy through and through but my favorite compact in terms of feel in the hand and concealment is a Shield 9mm. To me just feels a lot better than the small single stack Glocks. Whatever you get do yourself a favor and pick up a Cooks IWB holster.


----------



## Howard Roark

Sig 938

Carries well inside the pants or ankle holster. 

Also have a S&W Shield 9mm. It carries well but is much considerably larger than my 938.

I carried a SW bodyguard 380, but wanted to get out of the 380 caliper. Great little gun.


----------



## Knotwild

I love the 1911 in compact sizes. Easy to shoot and plenty powerful. I imagine the Springfield EMP would be really nice. I have a SIG 938, but it is really uncomfortable to shoot. So I don't practice much with it. I don't know about the other small 9's.


----------



## Howard Roark

Knotwild said:


> I love the 1911 in compact sizes. Easy to shoot and plenty powerful. I imagine the Springfield EMP would be really nice. I have a SIG 938, but it is really uncomfortable to shoot. So I don't practice much with it. I don't know about the other small 9's.



What do you find uncomfortable for the 938?


----------



## Knotwild

Howard Roark said:


> What do you find uncomfortable for the 938?



I find that it hammers the heel of my palm hand with hotter defensive loads and it is not too comfortable with cheaper practice stuff either. After all, it only weighs 16oz empty. 

If I go out to practice defensive shooting, by the time I do through 50 rounds, I am more than ready to put it down. 

I am much more attracted to my 3" 1911 which is comfortable to shoot.

Also, I have big hands and I have to concentrate on getting a consistent grip when I draw it. That's why I believe those small and powerful guns aren't for beginners or people that don't shoot much. Something a little larger is easier to control, more accurate, and not much harder to conceal.


----------



## Howard Roark

Knotwild said:


> I find that it hammers the heel of my palm hand with hotter defensive loads and it is not too comfortable with cheaper practice stuff either. After all, it only weighs 16oz empty.
> 
> If I go out to practice defensive shooting, by the time I do through 50 rounds, I am more than ready to put it down.
> 
> I am much more attracted to my 3" 1911 which is comfortable to shoot.
> 
> Also, I have big hands and I have to concentrate on getting a consistent grip when I draw it. That's why I believe those small and powerful guns aren't for beginners or people that don't shoot much. Something a little larger is easier to control, more accurate, and not much harder to conceal.



Makes sense. I am a small guy so the pistol fits me better.


----------



## SEGeorgia10mm

I carry a Springfield XDs 45 and the wife has a S&W Shield 9mm with green laser Crimson trace. Both shoot great and both are accurate.


----------



## tmsgunslinger

I just bought my wife a Glock 43. She loves it and it shoots great.


----------



## Knotwild

I have a friend who just bought a Glock 43 and I really want to shoot it when he has time.


----------



## Randy

Up until I bought the Glock 43 the Glock 23 was my EDC.  Now the model 43 gets the nod for EDC.


----------



## across the river

Joe Brandon said:


> I too carry the Springfield XDs 9 everyday. Comfortable, compact, and quality.







chainshaw said:


> What do you consider mid sized? If it's single stack, it's tough to beat some of the slim 9mm pistols out there. Glock 43, Ruger LC9s, S&W Shield. If you are talking a little bigger, Glock 19 is the answer.





660griz said:


> S&W Shield in 9mm for most all carry.



Thanks for all of the replies.  Two of the guns I had looked at were the S&W shield and the Springfield XDs in 9mm.   I'm glad to see those showed up in the recommendations.   Make me feel a little better about my process of elimination.


----------



## gregj

I carry a Browning 1911-380 with 4.25  inch barrel. If i had to do it over i think i would look at their new version
with a 3.26 inch barrel.  My 4.25 inch model shoots great 
and is easy  on the hands with recoil. I carry in a holster made for it by Browning, but sometime would like to just carry in my pocket but with the longer barrel its not that comfortable in a pants pocket, hence the shorter barrel version.


----------



## NCHillbilly

My everyday carry gun is a Glock 23. Accurate, reliable, plenty of capacity, and conceals easily IWB. For those times when I need a smaller one, I carry a Ruger LC9.


----------



## bfriendly

XDS(single stack) in 9mm, the S&W shields are nice too, but I LOVE my Taurus pt 709slim. Cheap canvas holster behind the back and I can carry it easily when I am wearing shorts, sweats, or even my underwear will hold it in place...........LOVE the way the 709 slim feels in my hands and its light. It has finger tip indents on both sides and I LOVE the trigger on the 709slim BTW-I got it on sale for $200 at Adventure.........If Budget is not an issue, I'd go with the XDS

Why do folks change out the triggers on their G's?


----------



## Sgt.USMC

Glock 19 with Crossbreed super tuck (IWB). It is kind of large for concealed carry but usually only other carriers notice.


----------



## nfa1eab

Agree on the XDS, but in 45 acp. Conceals nicely  and packs a wallop!


----------



## mark-7mag

I really like my S&W Shield. My G19 is my 2nd choice


----------



## rbureau

Sig 938, Sig 238 and Glock 23 carry well for me.


----------



## Sgajacket

My primary carry is an XDm 9mm 3.8. Like someone else mentioned, I have an lc9s for lighter clothes or when the pants have somehow shrunk 

I also just got an XD mod2 in 9mm with 3" barrel. Trigger isn't as good as the XDm, but it's a very comfortable shooter and easy carry.

Edit:  forgot to mention the grip safety on the Springfields gives me a little extra comfort carrying chambered with my kids always around.

I carry 9mm for capacity and controllability of follow up shots.


----------



## GhostRed7

I like my Sig P220 Carry (.45).  The wife carries Glock 21SF... that thing is a brick lol


----------



## bulldawgborn

RossVegas said:


> My carry is a Taurus PT740 slim.  Carry it in a Aliengear IWB holster.  It conceals very well, I sometimes even forget I've got it on me.  I'm sure there is better out there, but I wanted something very concealable.



You just sold me on a PT740.  I have the PT709 and love it.  Didn't even know they made it in .40 cal.

I will be taking a trip to the store soon.


----------



## bfriendly

bulldawgborn said:


> You just sold me on a PT740.  I have the PT709 and love it.  Didn't even know they made it in .40 cal.
> 
> I will be taking a trip to the store soon.



 Check with Adventure outdoors if you have one near you!


----------



## mdgreco191

+1 for Springfield XDS 9mm


----------



## AParker511

EDC is a Glock 43.  It's been the best so far for me b/c it takes a way the excuses of it's not comfortable, or it prints too much.  It really gets carried every day.


----------



## HM

HK P30SK with the LEM trigger, I've owned or shot about every gun mentioned so far and this one will be the last carry gun I buy. It's an HK for Glock price. Not knocking Glocks, all of my professional training has been with them but I shoot this better than any of them.


----------



## HarryO45

The best CCW pistol is the one you have practiced with and shoot / handle the best.

With all the gun ranges that rent guns there is really no reason not to try several different pistols and cartridges.   I would buy some .45 ACP and 9mm cartridges (and if you think a .380 if think it would be right for you - that too).  I would rent a full size Glock, 1911, XDm, and a S&W M&P.  These are some good quality pistols.  If you find one of these and you like it and shoot it well, then look for models that will fit your concealment preference.   All the models that i have suggested can be had in smaller packages.  there are other pistols that you may want to try...that's ok.  

one thing i would think about: concealing a pistol is not so hard if it is thin.  a short frame (top to bottom) is more comfortable to carry.  I think too many people want short barrels, when it is easy to conceal a 4.25" barrel.

once you have picked you pistol...get a great holster.  do not skimp on quality when it come to a belt and holster.

Look / rent a lightweight CCO 1911.  Easy to shoot and carry.  Pricey though.


----------



## GhostRed7

If you haven't purchased yet and know which you want, there is a gun show this weekend in Marietta.


----------



## AliBubba

Glock 36 .45


----------



## Hunter922

mine is a Glock 26..


----------



## jimboknows

at least consider the walther CCP...great shooting, feels like a full size in my hand (i have big palms, other gun is a G20 full frame, not very concealable), and price is usually around $360...only downside is not as easy to disassemble to clean


----------



## 1gr8bldr

The new Ruger lcp 380 or 9 is a good cheap gun[$270], not the original. But I like the 42 and 43 Glock


----------



## Northwestretriever

Sgt.USMC said:


> Glock 19 with Crossbreed super tuck (IWB). It is kind of large for concealed carry but usually only other carriers notice.



This is exactly what I've carried for 13 years while at work.  I have found the crossbreed super tucks to be very comfortable.  The only thing is kydex with really mess the finish up on your gun.  I'm thinking of going back to leather.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

*Concealed Carry*

I would go with the largest and highest capacity pistol that you would actually carry.

To my disappointment, I have found that an auto the size of a Ruger LCP is about the largest gun I will actually have with me in all carry circumstances.

I would love to say that I carry a full size Glock at all times, but me and my business partner were working our store several years ago when a real whack job burst unto the scene. We dealt with him without it getting violent, but after it was over, I felt really stupid that my Glock 21 and his Glock 20 were sitting safely in the consoles our our cars, while we were sitting ducks.

My advice is to experiment with as many pistols as you can, decide what size pistol you are actually willing to carry all the time, and buy  and carry the one you can shoot the best.


----------



## Cestes1abac

For me this question has lots of variables. Some variables are: clothes that you are wearing while carrying, how you will carry the firearm(owb, iwb, aiwb) , tucked/untucked, many others.  I carry a couple of different firearms at different times.  Summer time tucked my XDS 9mm in a WhiteHatHolsters.com microtuck with UltiClips. All other times I like to carry XDS9mm and Glock 19 appendix if I am able to cover with untucked shirt or vest/jacket.  My appendix holsters are from GreenForceTactical.com.    I would buy a gun that you can shoot well and that you can get good quality holsters for.  I would get a good belt as well.  My belt came from SOE(Special Operations Equipment)


----------



## Dub

G19 riding in a Milt Sparks Criterion has been a good fit for me.


----------



## AParker511

Glock 43. Love mine.


----------



## deerslayer357

Springfield emp40 in a crossbreed supertuck for me


----------



## BowanaLee

First off, it doesn't do any good if you leave it in your vehicle. It has to be on your body everywhere you go. The gun you carry depends on your line of work and how you dress. I'm a construction worker. I wear tool belts and safety belts so can't put it there. My legs are wrapped in ladders so I can let go and work with my hands. Can't use an ankle holster. The only place I could find was in my pocket so it had to be small and safe. I wanted a good safety that couldn't be switched by outside interference. I have a Taurus slim 9mm but its a tad big for a pocket in my business. I narrowed it down to these two. I couldn't choose one so I just got them both. S&W bodyguard and NAA 22 mag. The 22 mag revolver is only a close range point and shoot gun. Effective range about 10 ft. If they're outside 10 ft they're probably not a threat. The body guard is effective about 20-25 yds.  Its my main carry gun. I use Mikes size 3 inside the pocket holster cut down a little so I can get my fingers in it and switch the safety before I draw it. If you decide to pocket carry be sure to use a pocket holster or tape the barrel. Pocket lint will get packed in the barrel. You can't tape semi autos or at least mine. Its a shame we have to carry but this world has changed. Be safe my friends.


----------



## 95g atl

Old thread:
LCR (that's the 380) in my pocket all the time.
When deep concealment is necessary, NAA 22/22mag.
When at the hunt club OR ghetto areas, Glock 26 or 29.

Folks may argue with stopping power of a 380 or 22mag with the small NAA.  I agree, it is marginal, however, I would rather have something with me, than nothing at all.  It is not practical for me to always carry something larger.


----------



## gregj

I used to carry a Kel-Tec P32    ALL THE TIME,  then i sold it and bought a  Browning  1911-380.  I love the pistol but hardly ever carry it cause it's just too big to put in my pocket like i used to carry the 32.  I am thinking of getting another Kel Tec but in a 380.  It fits in my pocket and disappears. I know i could get an  IWB holster for the Browning  but i like a pocket carry cause you don't have to worry about it "printing"  or having to wear a shirt out side of your pants.


----------



## 95g atl

gregj said:


> I used to carry a Kel-Tec P32    ALL THE TIME,  then i sold it and bought a  Browning  1911-380.  I love the pistol but hardly ever carry it cause it's just too big to put in my pocket like i used to carry the 32.  I am thinking of getting another Kel Tec but in a 380.  It fits in my pocket and disappears. I know i could get an  IWB holster for the Browning  but i like a pocket carry cause you don't have to worry about it "printing"  or having to wear a shirt out side of your pants.



x2.
LCP in my pocket and don't know it is there.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

Across the River:

Previously I recommended the Ruger SR9, the S&W M&P series, the Springfield XD9.  

I also like the Glock 19 (or 26, if you want really short and stubby), but not as much as I like the three models above.

Recently (last week) I rented some compact 9mm handguns from a local indoor range.

SCCY (shown in the photo in the post above mine):  Didn't like it. Grip didn't fit my hands or trigger finger, and it had a terrible trigger pull.  Accuracy suffered. I could barely keep my hits on the torso of a man-sized silhouette target at 25 yards, even shooting slow and aiming carefully. The Double-action Only (DAO) trigger is tough.

RUGER SR9-C:  This is the compact version of a duty-sized gun that I'd previously handled and liked. I like this concealed-carry size, too.  Trigger was light and short, but not so short or light that I'd feel compelled to use any manual safety, if I had it in a decent holster.  I shot good groups with this one.

SMITH & WESSON M&P SHIELD:   Pretty nice.  Trigger wasn't quite as good as the Ruger, but way better than any DAO automatic.  Good sights, good grip shape.  I like it.  It uses single-stack magazines, but that's OK with me.  The 7 round mag is better for deep cover, but I used the 8-round mag, so with one in the chamber that's 9 shots of 9mm at your disposal. Enough to make me feel safe.


----------



## model88_308

GunnSmokeer said:


> Across the River:
> 
> Previously I recommended the Ruger SR9, the S&W M&P series, the Springfield XD9.
> 
> I also like the Glock 19 (or 26, if you want really short and stubby), but not as much as I like the three models above.
> 
> Recently (last week) I rented some compact 9mm handguns from a local indoor range.
> 
> SCCY (shown in the photo in the post above mine):  Didn't like it. Grip didn't fit my hands or trigger finger, and it had a terrible trigger pull.  Accuracy suffered. I could barely keep my hits on the torso of a man-sized silhouette target at 25 yards, even shooting slow and aiming carefully. The Double-action Only (DAO) trigger is tough.
> 
> RUGER SR9-C:  This is the compact version of a duty-sized gun that I'd previously handled and liked. I like this concealed-carry size, too.  Trigger was light and short, but not so short or light that I'd feel compelled to use any manual safety, if I had it in a decent holster.  I shot good groups with this one.
> 
> SMITH & WESSON M&P SHIELD:   Pretty nice.  Trigger wasn't quite as good as the Ruger, but way better than any DAO automatic.  Good sights, good grip shape.  I like it.  It uses single-stack magazines, but that's OK with me.  The 7 round mag is better for deep cover, but I used the 8-round mag, so with one in the chamber that's 9 shots of 9mm at your disposal. Enough to make me feel safe.



The M&P Shield fits me very well too. The grip angle and feel are very good for me and I have pretty large hands. I also have the S&W SDVE in .40 (my Shield is also .40) and use it as my main HD handgun, keep situated close by my bed. Full sized and does not feel near as nice in my hand, but still a nice piece, not for CC of course.


----------



## Katalee

glock 19. final answer. why do we keep doing this?


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Katalee said:


> glock 19. final answer. why do we keep doing this?



We keep doing this because there is no one correct answer.

Glock 19 at 7.4 by 5 by 1.2 inches might be a bit large for some.

Kahr CW9 at 5.9 by 4.5 by 0.9 might be a better fit.

Then there are some of us who carry a small revolver.


----------



## NorthGeorgiaHunter

I suggest handling as many handguns as possible to see what feels right.  It would be even better if you have friends with an assortment that you can fire.  You should also consider the availability of concealment holsters for the pistol you like.  I regularly conceal a full size glock with a belt holster.  For concealment don't skimp on the holster and a good gun belt.  I'm by no means an expert, but I have had some formal handgun training and little pocket pistols are hard to get good hits when firing under stress, even at very short range.  Larger pistols can be heavy and harder to conceal, but are easier to get good hits if the weapon properly fits you.  I'm not a .380 hater, I have a couple, but I just can't bet my life on one.  The lcp I have is easy to conceal, but has a terrible trigger.  I sometimes opt for a S&W 442 with a tritium big dot sight instead as a "summer time" weapon.  It is much easier to make good hits with the 442 than the lcp.  For a great belt, search "the Beltman."  He's in Apex, NC.


----------



## nickel back

Katalee said:


> glock 19. final answer. why do we keep doing this?



cant stand a glock, how bout that for a final answer

I like the M&P COMPACT and SHIELD.

going to look into the  Kahr CW9


----------



## JohnK

G26 or air weight with barami grips


----------



## Melvin4730

I carry the s&w bodygaurd .380 in my front pocket/holster. I have a couple of 9's I carry from time to time, but the little BG is the most comfortable. Its made for close range, and that's what I want.


----------



## Alan in GA

*Ruger LC9sPro.....but....*

My son and I handled the Glock 42 and 43 until he wound up with the 43 (9mm). We both agreed on going the 9mm route and I purchased a Ruger LC9sPro soon after. I LIKE this Ruger, but now after carrying it in my front pocket for 6 months I'm wondering if the almost 4 oz lighter weight and slightly smaller profile of a .380 Glock 42 or the Ruger 380 equivalent might be an easier carry?
As others have said, if it's not in your pocket or holster, and you left it in the truck,...not good. Easier to get stolen out of the truck as well.
Funny how ACTUALLY CARRYING a pistol for a period of time can change one's thinking.


----------



## Big7

My main carry is a PT-111 Millennium Pro.
12+1. Light, slim, accurate and reliable.
I have heard GOOD things about the G2 but I don't have any experience with that one.
Taurus International makes really great firearms that won't break the bank.

Yep.. You can spend as much as you want (and I have, previously)
but this a FINE weapon available in several calibers.
Mine happens to be 9 Para.. thinking mil-surp would be available. 
RONG on that one.

I probably would have went with the 9 anyway. The .40 S&W
is the same size with a loss of two rounds.

What you want is what you can carry and bring to position,
last, but more important: Hits where you shoot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Cool/cold weather, under shirt/jacket in waist band-1911
Warm weather, under shirt or pants/cargo pocket-357 snubbie.

I really like the snubbie...I load 38+P for target/fun shooting
and mid power 357 HP for carry....with 38+P ammo it is comfortable for wife to shoot/carry....


----------



## Bob Wallace

The gun I carry most often is a LCP. Florida is hot and a lot of days I'm wearing surf shorts and flip flops or similar. It's just so easy to carry and we don't often have to worry about penetrating thick coats or anything. If I am wearing more baggy cargo shorts then I usually have my Glock 19 or Kimber 1911 Pro Carry on me.


----------



## Michael F Sights

I just picked up a Kahr CW380 & a Sig P238, waiting to shoot the Sig, but the Kahr shoots sweet & weighs 10oz unloaded.


----------



## Bluemoose

*Carry Gun*

Depends on what I am wearing and where I am going. Glock 19 and when dressing up a Ruger Lc9s Pro.


----------



## 4HAND

I always have my Keltec 380 in my pocket. I bought my wife a Taurus 85 airweight .38 for Christmas. She & I both really like it. I'm thinking about getting myself one.


----------



## Dub

Katalee said:


> glock 19. final answer. why do we keep doing this?





The 1911 crowd could say the same.   I'm a member of their group and agree with them.

The wheelgun crows could also say the same.  I'm a member of their group and agree....

When not packing a 1911 or wheelgun.....there's a G19 along for the ride.



Lots of options available to us and that's the great thing.  I completely agree with posters in this thread who say it's the one you have with you that trumps any number of them that you leave at home.  Good holsters and belts certainly make it much easier.


Be safe folks.


----------



## GoldDot40

Taurus PT111 G2 in my holster. Packed with Speer Gold Dot 124gr. Size of a Chihuahua with the bite of a Rottweiler.


----------



## Beagler282

I switch mine up sometimes. S&W .38 spl airweight,,, Beretta 950 .25 cal but have really been enjoying the Ruger LCP 2.


----------



## uturn

Kimber Ultra Carry II chambered in 45 Caliber for Me!!

I've given the 380 LCP to most of my family as gifts...things CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored near fit in a watch pockets..easy!


----------



## Dub

across the river said:


> I'm sure this has been hashed out on here before, but if you don't mind lets go through the exercise again.   I'm not a huge pistol guy, but I am looking to get a pistol for conceal carry. I have a few including a S&W 38 I take now if feel the need to carry, but I would like to go mid-sized semi over a snub nose.  Anyway, all recommendations are welcome.   I have looked a quite few and have a couple in mind, but I would like to get the thoughts from you guys that have a lot of experiences with a lot of different models.




Well.....it's been more than 5 months....just wondering if you made any decisions and how it's going ?


Hopefully you are getting more range time with yours than I am, lol.


----------



## warronl

I bought an XDm 3.8 40 S&W for carry, and I do carry it, but the one gun that I carry the most is my Keltec PF9 wrapped in a Desantis Cozy Partner. It has proven to be reliable and it eats Federal HST like I eat candy bars. 

     I bought a Glock 43 for the wife, added a Taran Tactical +1 mag base. She shot it professed undying love for it, Sold it to one of her girlfriends and came home with a Shield .45 2 weeks later. When I met her she carried a Springfield 1911 (Commander). Her Dad has her convinced that calibers start at .45 and end at ACP. Oh well, at least she carries.


----------



## rvick

Sig P238 with tritium fiber optics in the front pocket. Hot 380s are much better ammo than they used to be. A Browning black label 1911 is nice if you get the night site edition but you can't get tritium fiber optics for it and I won't carry a pistol without them.


----------



## Dub

rvick said:


> Sig P238 with tritium fiber optics in the front pocket. Hot 380s are much better ammo than they used to be. A Browning black label 1911 is nice if you get the night site edition but you can't get tritium fiber optics for it and I won't carry a pistol without them.




I have heard about those P238 pistols for a few years now.  I've never heard a complaint by their owners.

I thought it may be nice to add another weapon that I could easily pocket carry instead of the S&W 442 Airweight that I've used for years.

Went to the range to rent one.....they had the P938 9mm for a rental gun and I gave it a try.  I also had my G43 along on that day, too.

I was very surprised to see that I shot that P938 as good if not better than the G43 that I've shot hundreds of rounds through.  It was a very impressive little gun.

I liked the sight picture as it exactly matches my P226's....same sights, in fact.  

I like the front strap checkering.

I wasn't so hot on the flush fit 6 round magazines.


I ordered one and finally took it on it's first range trip earlier this week.






7 yard targets.  Three 7-round magazines fired in each target.   You can see the nice tight cluster of the first magazine's rounds in the upper portion of this first target.






Second three magazines...picked up the pace significantly.




Third three magazines....Also faster paced...as soon as front sight comes back down...BOOM.


 



Transitioned to full size P226 which is one I highly recommend for full sized carry.  I'm waiting on a holster to arrive in a week or so and this one will be used a lot more.





18 round magazine from this one, also at 7yds.   



That P226 feels like a Cadillac in hand.  Smooth shooter.  As a 1911 & Glock guy.....I'm getting better with the DA/SA transition on this one.  I'll be installing an SRT kit in later next week, I hope.  It'll be interesting to see how it runs.





The pocket holster I'm using for the P938 is a Desantis SuperFly.  It is very similar to the Nemesis I use for the 442, but it also has a velcro attached backing cover than can be moved all over to break up the printing in your pocket.  It's a versatile little holster.












Huge difference in capability at ranges beyond swinging range in these two guns.  The sights and trigger make a difference at extended ranges.   I've missed snake with my 442, lol.  Maybe I'll pick off the angry moccasins with the P938 now.













UPDATE:    Should add that both of these pass the "drawstring gym pants" pocket carry test with ease.


----------



## Darkhorse

This an old post but still has merit.
My main carry is a S&W M&Pc in .40 S&W, I put a set of Ameriglo night sights on it a few years ago, these have a glowing yellow front/with tritium vial in the center. There is one smaller tritium dot centered just under the notch. These sights have really helped my old eyes see the front sight.
I have put considerable effort into smoothing the trigger. Now it is smooth and comes in about 6 pounds. Before that the trigger was so gritty and bad it was hard to keep shots on target. I will not change the trigger components in a CCW gun.
I find the .40 to have a snappy twisting recoil making it hard for fast follow up shots. I handload 180 grain Ranier HP's with 5.7 grains of Unique and shoot this pistol a lot. It will, if the shooter does  his part, keep them all in the 10 ring of a 100 yards smallbore target at 10 yards. For carry I load Rem. Golden Saber 180's.
I have been carrying this pistol for many years now, my opinion is it is not the best choice for CCW. It is too big to hide easily and the .40 is too much for most people to shoot in a small gun.
I also carry my wifes LCR in .38 special if I need something quick to slide into a pocket. I don't like this one at all. I can't shoot with this trigger at all and the recoil hurts the web of my hand.
I think a smaller auto that has good sights and a decent trigger pull in 9mm or perhaps .380 would be a better choice for CCW.
The main reason I'm still totin that M&P is it's reliable. I have shot several brands of factory ammo and over a thousand rounds of my handloads without the first FTF, FTE, Stovepipe, or any other type problem. The pistol has never, not once, failed to fire when I pulled the trigger. And that is a good reason to continue to carry it.


----------



## Bigmonk96

I like my G23 for carry (mid size) & the wife has a Ruger LC9-LM with lazer -- I keep this Sig M11-A1 with a few mods,near by too**


----------



## Jester896

I use the Trijicon HD on my 43 and XDm and have been real happy with them.


----------



## Jeff Raines

kel tec pf9 9mm in my pocket at all times


----------



## BowanaLee

gregj said:


> I used to carry a Kel-Tec P32    ALL THE TIME,  then i sold it and bought a  Browning  1911-380.  I love the pistol but hardly ever carry it cause it's just too big to put in my pocket like i used to carry the 32.  I am thinking of getting another Kel Tec but in a 380.  It fits in my pocket and disappears. I know i could get an  IWB holster for the Browning  but i like a pocket carry cause you don't have to worry about it "printing"  or having to wear a shirt out side of your pants.



I agree, this an old post but still has merit. 

Same here. I have a mid sized but very light SCCY 9mm but seldom carry it. Its a little big for pants pocket. I don't like picking out clothes just so I can conceal. I just drop my little Body Guard (in pocket case) in my pocket and go. Loving the laser to shine around my truck when I come out of the woods. Don't let these little pocket pistols fool you. You can hit what you aim at. I also like the extra security of having a safety. You don't have to use it but its nice having it just in case.


----------



## frankwright

I always have a gun in my pocket. For many years it was a Kel-Tec P-32 but lately a Ruger LCP2.

For real carrying I have been using an FNH FNSC. 9MM and between the size of a Glock 26 and 19 but 12+1 rounds.


----------



## B. White

I would really like to have one of everything mentioned below, but since a gun is a tool I keep reminding myself when I see a new one to ask if I already have a tool that fits the need.  I carry a midsize 1911 most of the time, since it is a good mix for me of weight and concealability, plus I shoot it often and I'm 100% confident with it.  If I need to stick something in my pocket, I have a little Taurus 605 357 that fits nicely.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

bowanaLee:

You said you like your carry gun to have a safety, just in case you want to use it.  

I think that's asking for trouble. If you don't normally engage the safety, then you should NEVER carry it with the safety on. You may forget to flip it off in an emergency.

At the shooting range when it's time to check patch up the target, or when letting friends handle the gun away from a shooting range, don't use the safety.  Just unload the gun and lock the slide back.

I also carry a compact semi-auto that has a manual safety, and I decided when I got it that I'd either ALWAYS carry with the safety on (and do a lot of practice flicking the safety off when I draw it), OR... I'd NEVER carry with the safety engaged.

Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## BowanaLee

GunnSmokeer said:


> bowanaLee:
> 
> You said you like your carry gun to have a safety, just in case you want to use it.
> 
> I think that's asking for trouble. If you don't normally engage the safety, then you should NEVER carry it with the safety on. You may forget to flip it off in an emergency.
> 
> At the shooting range when it's time to check patch up the target, or when letting friends handle the gun away from a shooting range, don't use the safety.  Just unload the gun and lock the slide back.
> 
> I also carry a compact semi-auto that has a manual safety, and I decided when I got it that I'd either ALWAYS carry with the safety on (and do a lot of practice flicking the safety off when I draw it), OR... I'd NEVER carry with the safety engaged.
> 
> Just my two cents' worth.



No, I said, I also like the extra security of having a safety. You don't have to use it but its nice having it just in case.

I work construction, carrying ladders, climbing them and wear a tool belt. I carry with my safety on to make sure I'm safe with things rubbing up against my pocket. 
The point I was trying to make is, I can't see a reason to buy a pistol with out a safety seeing you don't have to use it.


----------



## Darkhorse

The main reason I see is this; You carry with the safety in the fire position. You are forced to draw your weapon on an armed transgressor.
Somehow the safety has accidently been moved to the safe condition. You draw  your weapon and pull the trigger expecting for it to fire.
It doesn't fire because it's on safety. Then you are dead.
I only carry a concealed weapon if it has no safety at all.


----------



## russton

I carry a 357 Sig and like it quite well.


----------



## spurrs and racks

*ruger pt140*

I also like my Glock 27

I conceal carry the Ruger because it has a safety, mostly because I carry up front and it is pointed at my Johnson.

I don't have a problem drawing the gun and taking off safety at the same time.

If I carry the Glock 27 it is on my side IWB under my shirt.

I open carry my Glock 23, very accurate weapon.

PT140 and Glock 27 your adversary best be close.

Yes, they are all in 40 s&w.

s&r


----------



## TomC

The Ruger LC9s I had at one point was great to carry but it was SEVERELY prone to rusting.....much more so than the S&W's and Glocks. I would carry it for long walks and would have to wipe it down EVERY day to keep rust at bay. Not an issue with my Shields and Baby Glocks. Got frustrating and sold it!


----------



## BowanaLee

Darkhorse said:


> The main reason I see is this; You carry with the safety in the fire position. You are forced to draw your weapon on an armed transgressor.
> Somehow the safety has accidently been moved to the safe condition. You draw  your weapon and pull the trigger expecting for it to fire.
> It doesn't fire because it's on safety. Then you are dead.
> I only carry a concealed weapon if it has no safety at all.



My safety has never moved unless I move it.  I will never find out if something rubbed my trigger enough to fire it. You might ? Goes both ways.


----------



## AliBubba

Glock 36 .45


----------



## Ruger#3

Glock 19 in a super tuck IWB holster has been my EDC.
I find myself carrying a S&W BG .380 more often these days. IWB or pants/coat pocket the body guard is easy to carry and conceal.


----------



## killerv

I've been really diggin' my Shield 9mm, I shoot it better than my G19. I also like to tote a BG 380 depending on what I'm wearing...definitely a get off me gun because I can't hit squat with it. Not gonna lie, I liked my old lcp better than the bodyguard. I recently picked up a naa mini with a front night sight. It actually shoots pretty dang accurate, I was supprised.

I've been hearing a lot of good things about those sccy pistols like posted above. Supposedly a keltec guy came out with them? As long as they are reliable, be a perfect truck gun, wouldn't be out a whole lot if something happened to it.


----------



## ucfireman

I got a Shield .40 with the laser grip. Love it, finding a holster for the laser can be a pain though. 
I don't carry everyday but I do like the gun.


----------



## oatmeal1

Love my shield 9mm and xds 45. Interest in looking at sigs new offering p365


----------



## Mark R

My opinion is S&W shield or Springfield XDS times a bunch . No longer a glock fan after having a slide bust .


----------



## brriner

Recently picked up a S&W M&P Shield in 45.  I like it a lot.


----------



## Larry Rooks

I have a Shield two tone that I really like as a concealed carry sidearm.  I'd rather have a 45 if it came down to a shoot out, but the Shield carries so easy over the 1911 for all day carry for us fat folks


----------



## pacecars

I didn't read all the posts but the best gun for concealed carry is the gun that you WILL carry. You have to make up your mind that you will always have it on you.


----------



## Rodango

I thought I read the OP asked (back in 2016, haha) about a mid sized semi auto pistol for concealed carry. I’d mention the CZ P-07. It exactly fits that description. Can be had around $400. Really like mine in 9mm, my first 9. My 96fs is actually a little softer shooting, even though it’s a .40, but I have worked on the trigger, changed some springs, polished internals some, and more. The 96 will always be too big to carry concealed, at least for long, but I could see it with the P-07, and it’s a very accurate shooter.


----------



## wks41

Glock 43 with tlr6, mag extension and a kydex IWB.  Don't even know it's there


----------



## blood on the ground

wks41 said:


> Glock 43 with tlr6, mag extension and a kydex IWB.  Don't even know it's there



You got a pic of that set up?


----------



## BeerThirty

Springfield XDS 9mm with Vedder Pocket Locker.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

I use a 4 tier system, starting with the gun I can hit best with and working down to one that's better than nothing based on what I can get by with without the gun being visible:

1) full size 1911
2) Glock 19
3) Sig 938
4) Ruger LCP


----------



## Permitchaser

My carry gun is a S&W hammerless 38 P revolver. It's not a SA but it won't jam and is not too heavy to carry


----------



## gordylew

I carry a Kel Tec PF9. I swapped out the plastic trigger for an aftermarket metal trigger as well as the springs. I've seen a few youtube videos that bash the gun but I have fired it with everything under the sun and have yet to have an issue.  It's super small, lightweight and fits nicely in my waistband with the metal clip.  I've got a Springfield XDm 3.8 40 that shoots great but is a little bulky to EDC. Like Pacecars wrote. The best EDC is a gun you carry every day. I have $1K pistols sitting in the safe, they won't do much good if I have to open the safe to get to them though.  My thoughts are if I have to use the Kel Tec, I won't be out much when they take it as evidence and then it mysteriously gets missed placed in the evidence room.


----------



## nickel back

Just picked up the Kimber micro 9 Tuesday, love the way it feels in my hand.


----------



## pacecars

My carry gun is a Dan Wesson Guardian 1911 in .38 Super


----------



## MX5HIGH

Here’s mine...


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> My carry gun is a Dan Wesson Guardian 1911 in .38 Super


----------



## pacecars




----------



## 7 point

Ruger 380  is my cw


----------



## Barry Duggan

I carry a glock 43, or Shield 45, or Kahr pm9. I love the Shield 45, but it doesn't hide as well as the Glock 43, when carried inside the pants. Kahr pm9 is the smallest of the three, but I'm not crazy about the double action trigger, which breaks all the way to the rear, with a long reset. Sniffing in the air over a Sig 365, but intent to wait a while before trying one ... at least until I spend some time, at the range, with one my friend just bought. The Glock 43 gets most of the work, this time of the year. 
But that's just me...


----------



## Down4Count

Kimber micro, 380.


----------



## uturn

45 Kimber Ultra Carry


----------



## raghorn

stump shooter said:


> might want to look at the s&w shield in 45, friend told me it was surprisingly accurate. Very thin and compact.



x2 .


----------



## hunterofopportunity

I used to carry a 1911 .45 in a shoulder holster, now I use a iwb holster with a SW shield .45. But the best carry gun is the one you are comfortable with and will carry.


----------



## Chisur

My personal opinion is that it doesn't get much better then a shield in terms of control and comfort. I can shoot my shield as well as most of my full size guns and it's pretty small. There are sometimes though that I wish it was just THAT much smaller but then I'm sure you'd give up a little in the accuracy/control departments. I will probably buy a Sig to try before my renewal.


----------



## bullgator

I have a Glock 43 that carries well. If I were starting over I’d give the 43 and Sig 365 a good look.


----------



## Dub

Great thread, folks.

Lot's of merit here.   Carry guns that we actually......CARRY.

Good info.


----------



## kinross

Glock 43 in an appendix holster at 1oclock , even with a tight t-shirt it dosent  pattern. Will never go back to a double stack


----------



## Spotlite

The one that is my favorite is the S&W M&P .380 Bodyguard. Something I can throw in the top of my boot, inside belt clip, side pocket of shorts, etc. that has a safety. Reasonably priced.


----------



## FloridaLife

In a mid-size pistol it would be hard to beat a Glock 19. Rides well on a belt. If you were looking for pocket carry instead, a G42 or G43 would work well but I would consider those to be sub-compact.


----------



## Long Cut

Glock 19, 34 and a 43 in the works. 

From EDC to truck guns to woods/OC guns I opted for the 9mm platform with nearly universal compatible mags. Hidden mags stashed throughout the house and truck. Plug n play should I ever need them. 

Haven’t tried 17/34 mags in a 43.. YET but they ride well in my 19 so I’m happy

Stay frosty gentlemen


----------



## Jester896

42-43 is single stack...better get a few more mags..or a big hammer


----------



## Dub

Long Cut said:


> Glock 19, 34 and a 43 in the works.
> 
> From EDC to truck guns to woods/OC guns I opted for the 9mm platform with nearly universal compatible mags. Hidden mags stashed throughout the house and truck. Plug n play should I ever need them.
> 
> Haven’t tried 17/34 mags in a 43.. YET but they ride well in my 19 so I’m happy
> 
> Stay frosty gentlemen




17/34 mags aren't compatible with G43.  This will become evident the moment you actually handle a G43.

Maybe you were thinking of a G26....which can accept the 17/34 magazines.

I never thought I'd be saying this.....but my G19 has become one of my favorite guns to carry, shoot and use for ccw.  It's a very effective weapon in many folks's hands....especially with the Gen4 grip options.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I never thought I'd be saying this.....but my G19 has become one of my favorite guns to carry, shoot and use for ccw.  It's a very effective weapon in many folks's hands....especially with the Gen4 grip options.



I am liking the one I made...may start swapping it out with the 43 some.


----------



## Long Cut

Dub said:


> 17/34 mags aren't compatible with G43.  This will become evident the moment you actually handle a G43.
> 
> Maybe you were thinking of a G26....which can accept the 17/34 magazines.
> 
> I never thought I'd be saying this.....but my G19 has become one of my favorite guns to carry, shoot and use for ccw.  It's a very effective weapon in many folks's hands....especially with the Gen4 grip options.



Guessing you missed the “haven’t tried the 34 mags in a 43” comment. 

I’ve got the 19 and 34 and enjoy them both. Probably won’t buy a 43 now


----------



## Dub

Long Cut said:


> Guessing you missed the “haven’t tried the 34 mags in a 43” comment.
> 
> I’ve got the 19 and 34 and enjoy them both. Probably won’t buy a 43 now





Nope.   Didn’t miss the comment.....just figured you weren’t yet familiar with the G43 or had perhaps mistaken it with the G26.


I found the G43 to be a neat little pistol in its own right.  Comparing it to the S&W Airweights that got all my pocket carry use is interesting.  The sights worked better for me.  Trigger worked better for me.  Reloading is faster for me.

As much as I liked my G43.....my wife seemed to like it even better.  She won’t give it back. 

I had do either get another or go with some different model altogether.  That’s when I began looking at the little Sig pseudo 1911-ish guns.

They pocket carry just as easy and accurate beyond my expectations.


----------



## Long Cut

Dub said:


> Nope.   Didn’t miss the comment.....just figured you weren’t yet familiar with the G43 or had perhaps mistaken it with the G26.
> 
> 
> I found the G43 to be a neat little pistol in its own right.  Comparing it to the S&W Airweights that got all my pocket carry use is interesting.  The sights worked better for me.  Trigger worked better for me.  Reloading is faster for me.
> 
> As much as I liked my G43.....my wife seemed to like it even better.  She won’t give it back.
> 
> I had do either get another or go with some different model altogether.  That’s when I began looking at the little Sig pseudo 1911-ish guns.
> 
> They pocket carry just as easy and accurate beyond my expectations.



I’ve never been a fan of the “pocket” carry guns. Their recoil, restricted mag capacity and shorter barrel & sight radius has always been tough for me to manage, accurately. I think the 19 is the perfect happy medium, for me at least. 

Sounds like you need to buy another G43!


----------



## Jester896

I have a NIB Honor Defense Honor Guard...pretty sharp looking little pistol...might be just a tad bigger than the 43.  I think it is closer to an XDs.  I think they are made in Gainesville, GA.  Might be worth a look.


----------

